# Quick Replacement for WSM 22.5 Water Pan



## pettitjoel (Sep 25, 2018)

I am in need of a water pan for my WSM 22.5" to use this weekend.  Anyone know what would work in it's place?

I have not been able to use my cooker in a few years because the fire code in our condo we moved into and just remembered the water pan is MIA from the move somehow.

A friend wants to borrow it for some extra cooks space for their wedding.

I am going to check out Bass Pro and some hardware stores but not likely to have.

Thanks, JP


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't put water in my pan, so I guess you could use a pizza pan or something similar as a diffuser. 

Chris


----------



## motocrash (Sep 25, 2018)

63025 is the Weber part number.Google it for your options.
They say it's in stock here.
https://www.grillparts.com/weber/weber-smokey-mountain-parts.asp?product_id=63025


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

Wouldn't just finding a metal bowl or aluminum pan that fits in place work as well?


----------



## fuzz415 (Nov 28, 2018)

a lot of people use a terracotta plant saucer


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2018)

If you don't need the lower level, just put anything on the lower grate that can deflect the heat. Pizza pans work, so do cast iron pans.

They WSM will smoke like a UDS without the water pan, or any heat deflector. You have to set up your starting fire a little differently, spreading the hot starter coals evenly over the cold ones. You'll get a major hot spot on the cooking grate if you minion.


----------

